# Regarding warranty on Gigabyte and Asus Graphics Cards



## 2kool2btrue (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi

Can anyone confirm that how long does Gigabyte take to RMA it's graphics cards? Also, do they require an invoice for it or just the serial number will do? I have a GTX660 which shows artifacts in all games. It's fine at idle in desktop. Tried downgrading/upgrading drivers, cleaning the GPU, etc.

Also, can I claim warranty for an *ASUS *GPU based on serial number?

Someone please reply as this is urgent.

Thanks!


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 13, 2015)

I absolutely have no idea about Gigabyte but just checking their website says this,

*i.imgur.com/m8YgbS7.jpg

And Asus has three year warranty, I am certain about that.

PS: No idea about a must need invoice to claim warranty though, I mean for GB, but for Asus, at least where I live, yes, you will need to provide a photocopy of your invoice to claim warranty, and the partner is Rashi Peripherals. So it might depend on your location.


----------



## 2kool2btrue (May 20, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> I absolutely have no idea about Gigabyte but just checking their website says this,
> 
> *i.imgur.com/m8YgbS7.jpg
> 
> ...



Thanks.. I RMA'd my Gigabyte GPU and they didn't require any invoice. I also called up Rashi, Delhi and they said that they dont require an invoice to RMA an Asus GPU.


----------



## HE-MAN (May 22, 2015)

even aditya infotech sapphire does not require any invoice. apparently the warranty date is calculated from the year of import from serial numbers of gpu


----------



## topgear (May 23, 2015)

2kool2btrue said:


> Thanks.. *I RMA'd my Gigabyte GPU and they didn't require any invoice.* I also called up Rashi, Delhi and they said that they dont require an invoice to RMA an Asus GPU.



thanks for the info but I've heard gigabyte provides only 1 year warranty on gpus here, is it true ?


----------



## 2kool2btrue (May 29, 2015)

topgear said:


> thanks for the info but I've heard gigabyte provides only 1 year warranty on gpus here, is it true ?



Nope, it provides a 3 year warranty. My card was 2.5 years old


----------



## topgear (May 30, 2015)

thanks a lot for confirming. Anyway, I don't understand you sometime these local service center people acts like di@** that we need to contact the manuacturer. Made me think sometime is this some sort of publicity stunt ?


----------

